# Chickens + Goats?



## stitchcounting (Mar 6, 2013)

I was visiting colleges upstate this week and I saw this house that had 3Nubians with a small flock or plymouths and some red breed of chickens. 
Is that save? 
Just wondering not like i have a yard for goats or hens....:/


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 6, 2013)

These guys are BFF's


----------



## stitchcounting (Mar 6, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8192_sunday_3-3-13_002.jpg
> 
> These guys are BFF's


Thats my answer!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 6, 2013)

We keep out chickens out with the goats.  I did have one young cochin get trampled but other than that, they are totally cool with each other


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 6, 2013)

We've always had chickens in with our goats and sheep. They get along just fine.


----------



## madcow (Mar 7, 2013)

Our vet told us it's good animal management putting different types of animals together, because most animals don't share the same types of parasites, but the majority of parasites are specific to the types of animals.  He said putting chickens and goats together benefits both.  I found that the chickens break down the nanny berries racking through them every day and your manure will be less of a problem because of it.  A win-win situation all around and chickens will be pretty good company for goats too.  They don't seem to mind each other's company at all, except that our chickens are a little skittish when the goat gets too close, but that's not a big deal.


----------



## woodsie (Mar 7, 2013)

I have had two goats in with the chickens for the past few months and they have been getting along great....as long as you have the chicken door small enough to keep out the goats, 'cause the goats LOVE chicken feed.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 7, 2013)

woodsie said:
			
		

> I have had two goats in with the chickens for the past few months and they have been getting along great....as long as you have the chicken door small enough to keep out the goats, 'cause the goats LOVE chicken feed.


Can't say this enough! I had been fighting with my goats to keep them out of the coop.  I finally have it down to a 5x7 inch square hole. I also put a rail tie about 6 inches in front of the hole so the goats can't get the angle and wiggle under.  The human door is 2x6 boards and no climb fencing with a high latch so the goats can't reach.  FINALLY I WON! LOL


----------



## doubleatraining (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm putting up my goat fencing this week and plan on putting smaller than needed holes so I can put my teenager free range chickens out with the goats.  I'm going to put the teenager coop on top of the goat "hut".


----------



## babsbag (Mar 7, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> woodsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put an extra row of stock panel around the coop and then put hot wire on it. The big goats wouldn't go through just the stock panel but the kids did and that is when the hot wire got installed.


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 7, 2013)

My chickens enjoy being with the goats, and vice verse it seems. Course, I tend to have to clean out the chicken poop from their coats since the chickens like to perch on the goats. I think the goats like the extra back scritches  Also they spend time with the ducks as well and Taffy has a grand time with them. Course, all the goats will ted to follow me as I herd up the birds into the coop, but Taffy likes to move them around on her own.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 7, 2013)

Right now, I have a hut that at night contains a Fainter Mama, 2 doelings, and in the corner a fuzzy headed silkie hen sitting on a nest of eggs.  When I open the door in the morning, the doe comes out first, then the kids and the chicken follows right behind.  They all run to the same feed dish, and the chicken grabs a few bites and runs back in to her nest.  It is the funniest thing.  My goats are penned so they cannot get to the chicken coop, but the chickens, ducks, turkeys, and guineas all run with the goats all the time.


----------



## littlegoat (Mar 9, 2013)

I have 23 chickens and 4 goats! Oh and the red chicken was prob a Rhode Island Red!


----------



## stitchcounting (Mar 9, 2013)

littlegoat said:
			
		

> I have 23 chickens and 4 goats! Oh and the red chicken was prob a Rhode Island Red!


I think it was an egg layer hybrid because her color was off. But wow 23 chickens!


----------



## madcow (Mar 10, 2013)

Kitsara said:
			
		

> My chickens enjoy being with the goats, and vice verse it seems. Course, I tend to have to clean out the chicken poop from their coats since the chickens like to perch on the goats. I think the goats like the extra back scritches  Also they spend time with the ducks as well and Taffy has a grand time with them. Course, all the goats will ted to follow me as I herd up the birds into the coop, but Taffy likes to move them around on her own.
> 
> http://ashabon.com/Photos/farm/herding.jpg


Funny, a goat herding chickens!  Who would have thunk it? LOL!


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi! I'm new to this board. I am excited to read about putting chickens in with goats. We currently have 4 nigerian Dwarf in abou a 1/4 acre small pasture with an option to open to a larger 1/2 acre. We have been trying to figure out how to house all of the animals that we want and keep them healthy! This board is amazing. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fluffygal (Apr 7, 2013)

My chickens free range during the day with the goats. 
As even Fiona, my Nubian, is able to fit through the pop door we just started tying up the feeder out of reach of the goats during the main part of the day.
1 hour before sundown the goats are herded up to their pen with a grain bucket. (Once they see the grain bucket it is more like a mobbing then them being herded)
I also toss chicken feed out to the chickens so they do not try to run into the goat pen. Lock the goats up, then the feeder for the chickens comes down and the chickens and peafowl are fed. The chickens get the last hour of sunlight as their flock time. 

Everyone is used to this ruotine. So when I come home the goats and chickens are waiting by the gate for the grain lady to bring dinner. If I am late sometimes dad will already have everyone fed. I try not to run late as I enjoy interacting with everyone when I get home as it helps me destress.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 7, 2013)

We have a giant buff orp rooster that thinks he's a goat.  He literally lives in the goat pen.  He tries to eat out of the goats feeder at feeding time.  It's hilarious.


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Apr 7, 2013)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> My chickens free range during the day with the goats.
> As even Fiona, my Nubian, is able to fit through the pop door we just started tying up the feeder out of reach of the goats during the main part of the day.
> 1 hour before sundown the goats are herded up to their pen with a grain bucket. (Once they see the grain bucket it is more like a mobbing then them being herded)
> I also toss chicken feed out to the chickens so they do not try to run into the goat pen. Lock the goats up, then the feeder for the chickens comes down and the chickens and peafowl are fed. The chickens get the last hour of sunlight as their flock time.
> ...


Thats great! Sounds like this would work well for us in how we could set it all up. How is your pea fowl with the chickens? HOw many of each?


----------



## kstaven (Apr 8, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> Our vet told us it's good animal management putting different types of animals together, because most animals don't share the same types of parasites, but the majority of parasites are specific to the types of animals.  He said putting chickens and goats together benefits both.  I found that the chickens break down the nanny berries racking through them every day and your manure will be less of a problem because of it.  A win-win situation all around and chickens will be pretty good company for goats too.  They don't seem to mind each other's company at all, except that our chickens are a little skittish when the goat gets too close, but that's not a big deal.


After a little study on the part of the owner the net benefits of diversity in animals kept or specific pairings on a farm cannot be understated.


----------



## madcow (Apr 8, 2013)

kstaven said:
			
		

> madcow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My vet suggested to herd different animals together as different animals don't share the same diseases or parasites and won't affect one another living together.  Probably better for the pasture too, in that different animals eat different things.  Everyone wins!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 8, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> kstaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more, I love having chickens in with my goats and would like to try a pig someday too. But now that I am working on building a dairy I find that the state code will not let me house any other animals or fowl with my goats. I can understand not letting them in the milking barn, and I certainly wouldn't want chickens or pigs in there, but I can't even have them run in the same pasture. I had thought about adding one Dexter cow to my herd too, but I can't have her with the goats either. GRRRR!!!! I am going to miss my chickens and their fly control.


----------



## ArtisticFarmer (Apr 18, 2013)

I was wondering about this too, as I am getting 2 goats sometime soon, and I have 18 chickens.  Is it just me or is it that if you have one farm animal, you ending up getting more species of farm animals?


----------



## chicken pickin (Jun 17, 2013)

Ive been curious about housing chickens and goats together also. My main reason is for the chickens to eat the ticks that are in the goat area. The goat pen was built on the far edge of my property with woods on 2 sides of the fence so there are quite a few ticks. I was thinking of making a small platform high in the goat house to put the chickens food and nest box on so the goats cant reach and then a roost above the platform so they cant poop on the goats or on the goat bedding while sleeping. I haven't decided on the set up fully just yet only a thought right now. But I would love to put 2 or 3 chickens in with them. 


Id love to hear PROS and CONS of this type of living situation


----------



## madcow (Jun 17, 2013)

ArtisticFarmer said:
			
		

> I was wondering about this too, as I am getting 2 goats sometime soon, and I have 18 chickens.  Is it just me or is it that if you have one farm animal, you ending up getting more species of farm animals?


Yep, ending up with more animals than I expected, but no other species.  The chickens are the most maintenance free and the goats are a little more labor intensive, but not much.  They just need a little more maintenance with the hoof trimming.  Love them both, but the chickens pay for themselves with people stopping to buy eggs from us.  I have 16 chickens and 4 goats.


----------



## WyoNubian (Aug 12, 2013)

I have my coop/goat barn, and 60+ chickens and 3 turkeys.  I have three Nubians, including two doelings.  I built a door that is maybe a third of the height of my full door for the chickens.  It sits 6-8 inches off the threshold for the big door.  It is 18 inches tall (threshold is several inches off the ground.  The chickens can get through that bottom slot, and the turkey can go over the top.  The goats cannot get in.  This partial door hangs in front of the big door, like a screen door.  It is very effective.  With a BBB turkey, I needed more than the average chicken door, and the doelings could have gone in through one big enough for it.  Other than that, they get along fine.  One of my Buff Orpington pullets was on my milker's back this morning when I was feeding.


----------



## Animallovers1 (Aug 12, 2013)

My chickens and my 2 goats love each other they share food it is wonderful


----------

